

Professor Main Target of Assault on Twitter, Blogger and Facebook - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/08/technology/internet/08twitter.html?hpw

======
javanix
_The attacks were “the equivalent of bombing a TV station because you don’t
like one of the newscasters,” Mikko Hyppönen, chief research officer of the
Internet security firm F-Secure, said in a blog post. “The amount of
collateral damage is huge. Millions of users of Twitter, LiveJournal and
Facebook have been experiencing problems because of this attack.”_

A DoS attack is not on the same level as a terrorist bombing.

------
dchest
Can Twitter, Facebook, and LiveJournal confirm this rumor?

